# Thoughts on this.....



## Missbb2591

so I’m not trying, but I had a feeling I could be pregnant....I did two Morrison’s tests both came back with lines, did a clear blue and first response and both are negative...now I don’t know what to think?! 

Pics added.


----------



## playgirl666

might be my eyes, but i can see something very faint on the fr x


----------



## Missbb2591

playgirl666 said:


> might be my eyes, but i can see something very faint on the fr x

I’m just confused because the Morrison’s ones are supposed to be less sensitive... I’m wondering if they’re false positives but what are the chances?! :wacko:


----------



## Missbb2591

I took the Morrison’s tests apart...


----------



## justonemore31

Yeah, no. They aren't false bfps. They're real. And if you look closely you'll see a faint line on the FRER. It's probably just less sensitive to your urine.


----------



## Missbb2591

All the tests I’ve done since have been negative... it’s only those two Morrison’s ones that have been positive so I’m totally confused! Going to go the docs tomorrow and get bloods I think!


----------



## Missbb2591

I’ve done numerous other tests all different brands and all have been negative except the Morrison’s so I’m guessing the Morrison’s tests were faulty.


----------



## vanessamaggi

I see a line on the FRER also. Did you use the same wee with all the tests?


----------



## Missbb2591

vanessamaggi said:


> I see a line on the FRER also. Did you use the same wee with all the tests?


No the Morrison’s tests was different wee but all the other tests I’ve done of different brands have been negative so I’m guessing the tests were dodgy from Morrison’s!


----------



## Missbb2591

Still no idea what to think.... other tests are negative period is 2 weeks late, cervix is mega high and I’ve had on and off brown spotting that never results in a full bleed!


----------



## busytulip

Did you have a chance to pop in and get bloods done?


----------



## Missbb2591

busytulip said:


> Did you have a chance to pop in and get bloods done?

I have an appointment tomorrow!


----------



## vanessamaggi

Missbb2591 said:


> I have an appointment tomorrow!

Let us know what happens. Fingers crossed.


----------



## BrendaJ

Wow, that is definitely odd. Hoping for the best!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hope u get some answers soon hon. Those tests looked supper positive.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hoping you get some answers soon


----------

